# or sono



## Boursicoton

dans un livre j'ai noté l'utilisation du "or sono" dont je ne peux donner une traduction en français: exemple " il capitano si è imbarcato due giorni or sono sulla nave..."
Quelle nuance veut-on ajouter à la phrase?
Merci d'avance


----------



## Nadieuse

due giorni or sono = due giorni fa
c'est-à-dire "il y a deux jours".
Tout simplement!
Ciao,
Nadieuse


----------



## matoupaschat

Il y a deux jours . Plutôt littéraire . Couramment : due giorni fa .


----------



## Nadieuse

Télégraphique, matoupaschat!
Mais tu as raison:
- en français, la traduction est «il y a deux jours»
- en italien, «due giorni or sono» est plutôt littéraire, tandis qu'on dit couramment «due giorni fa».
Nadieuse


----------



## matoupaschat

Mercinadieuse/Stop/


----------



## Nadieuse

:d :d :d :d :d


----------

